# Dziwny problem.Nie chce systemu X11 ani ich skladnikow

## axcdf

instalujac pakiet mc instaluje sie na sile server xorg.Co zrobic by nie instalowalo go jako zaleznosc?

nawet przy glupim rp-pppoe na sile chce mi wladowac xorga.Moze ktos wie jak to skutecznie zamaskowac.Bo na innych forach jest tylko srututu i niema rzadnej sensownej porady poza odpowiedziami zamaskuj itp.

Edit 1:

Dodam ze w podreczniku nic o tym nie znalazlemLast edited by axcdf on Sat Apr 22, 2006 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spiker

Ale w podręczniuku bylo o flagach USE. Zrób

```

emerge -pv mc

```

i zobaczysz ze dla mc jest flaga X.

Jak nie chcesz miec x-ow jako zależności (dla całego systemu) to dodaj w make.conf USE="-X"

I przeczytaj dokładnie podręczniik ;]

----------

## axcdf

wyglada na to ze pomoglo

Nie rozumiem troche jaki autor mial zamysl zeby do pakietu ktory nie wymaga potem grafiki instalowac X

X chce zainstalowac troche pozniej

----------

## spiker

skoro pomogło to pasowało by dodać [SOLVED] przed tematem posta. ")

----------

## axcdf

Przy nmapie dalej instaluje dziadostwo (X) .Ide sie pochlastać zaraz wracam ;

----------

## spiker

 *axcdf wrote:*   

> Przy nmapie dalej instaluje dziadostwo (X) .Ide sie pochlastać zaraz wracam ;

 

```

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.01  USE="gtk ssl" 1,850 kB

```

Cos mi się wydaje ze w USE masz aktywowana flage gtk która to pociąga za sobą X-y.

----------

## axcdf

pomoglo w ten sposob 

```

   USE="-gtk -ssl -X"

```

----------

## spiker

Nie emerguj w ten sposób pakietów bo przy updejcie będziesz miał nad czym sie zastanawiać.

poczytaj sobie w podreczniku o 

```

/etc/portage/package.use

```

Ale na prawdę poczytaj ;]

----------

## axcdf

Wyszlo z  tego posta calkiem łopatologicznie wytłumaczone FAQ.

Prosto szybko i czytelnie.Mysle ze wiele ludzi z tego bedzie korzystac.

----------

## muchar

Watpie. To sa podstawy podstaw.

Poza tym, wrecz jestem pewien, ze przy aktualizacji, znowu pokopia Ci sie flagi, bo flagi albo sie ustawia globalnie w pliku /etc/make.conf albo per paczka w pliku /etc/portage/package.use. Proponuje dokladnie przeczytac dokumentacje.

Od tej chwili jestes pod moja osobista obserwacja - wiecej pytan z rodziny podstawy podstaw bo nie znalazlem w dokumentacji i...

----------

## axcdf

A obserwuj sobie mnie to rybka.Nie musisz mnie tym do prawdy straszyc.Zeby nie bylo tak ze ja bede musial cie obserwowac. ; Ciagnie cie tak do hakerstwa.To przejedziesz sie na art.267 KK

----------

## Aktyn

 *axcdf wrote:*   

> A obserwuj sobie mnie to rybka.Nie musisz mnie tym do prawdy straszyc.Zeby nie bylo tak ze ja bede musial cie obserwowac. ; Ciagnie cie tak do hakerstwa.To przejedziesz sie na art.267 KK

 

społeczność gentoo nie jest społecznością agentów, tylko ludzi którzy swoją wiedze zawdzieczają pracy i nauce,

Jeżeli zamiast chęci czytania dokumentacji oczekujesz że ktoś poda ci gotowe na tacy, i do tego wykorzystujesz jakieś paragrafy które notabene tutaj nie mają żadnego odniesienia, to jest zastraszanie w celach uzyskania korzyści.

Nie będe wiecej tego komentował, dla mnie pokazałeś sie z bardzo złej strony, czas może dorosnąć i docenić prace moderatorów, oraz czas jaki poświęcają tutaj ludzie chcący pomóc w naprawde ważnych problemach. Tym bardziej że jak widzisz dostałeś pomoc i zwrócono ci uwagę że masz mało wiedzy, i jak na kogoś kto chce sie gentoo zajmować (nikt tu nikogo nie przymusza), wartałoby jednak troche tej wiedzy zdobyć. Tym bardziej że nie ma jej jakoś strasznie wiele. Na dodatek dodam że te dokumentacje już ktoś przetłumaczył, wiec naprawde nie jest na co narzekać.

Taka jest moja opinia, której notabene nie musisz podzielać.

----------

## axcdf

A gdzie ja kogo zastraszam?

i jakie mam z tego korzysci?

A paragraf odnosi sie do wlaman .Poczytaj dokladnie kodeks karny

----------

## muchar

Zdefiniuj sobie prosze slowo "wlamanie" i przemysl jeszcze raz wszystko co napisales.

Nie strasze Cie, tylko ostrzegam, ze jesli bedziesz dalej pisal posty w stylu "jestem nowy, nie znam sie, nic nie znalazlem, a moze nie szukalem dobrze, odpowiedzcie mi" to bede je blokowal, a jesli to nie pomoze, to skonczy sie dla Ciebie banem. Mielismy tu juz niejednego takiego "kwiatka" i skutecznie udalo sie ich nawrocic.

Poza tym, forum nie znajduje sie na zadnym polskim serwerze, co oznacza, z tego co wiem, ze zaden polski paragraf nie odnosi sie do niego.

Uwazam temat za zamkniety.

----------

## Aktyn

 *axcdf wrote:*   

> jakie mam z tego korzysci? 

 

 *axcdf wrote:*   

> Wyszlo z  tego posta calkiem łopatologicznie wytłumaczone FAQ.
> 
> Prosto szybko i czytelnie.Mysle ze wiele ludzi z tego bedzie korzystac.

 

Taki post już istnieje, wiec korzyścią z tego jest taka że nie musiałeś szukać, choćby nawet,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3249686.html

Poza tym napisałem, że jest to moja opinia której nie musisz podzielać.

Wcale nie oznacza że nikomu nie pomagam, albo też pomocy nie dostane. Sam czasem dostane uwage o brakach, czasem dostane pomoc, ale żeby sie oburzać z tego powodu na moderatorów to byłaby przesada, tym bardziej że chodzi o podstawowe cechy na jakiej bazuje gentoo.

Kończe bo bez sensu jest w ogóle rozwodzić sie na ten temat. Poza tym to robota dla moderatorów  :Smile:  . Wiec zaraz mi sie dostanie za wyrywanie sie   :Confused:   Ale jakbyś chciał, to jest gdzieś wątek na tym forum, możesz sie w nim wypowiedzieć na ten temat.

----------

## piotruspan

dobrze sie chociaz usmialem na wieczor   :Very Happy: 

axcdf czy ty na powaznie myslales, ze  muchar chce Ci sie do komputera wlamac i Cie w ten sposob obserwowac ??? wtydz sie !  :Smile: 

oni tu chyba zbyt grzeczni sa i nie chcieli Ci prosto z mostu powiedziec ze pewnie klamiesz bo zadnej dokumentacji nie czytales, moze nawet nie wiesz gdzie jest, albo czytales ja a cala Twoja uwaga byla skupiona na dlubaniu w nosie !

no ale zeby czlowieka ktorego prosisz o pomoc, pozniej pomaga Ci , straszyc art. KK to chyba takiego "artysty" to jeszcze to forum nie widzialo !

aaa... zapomnialbym muchar  i aktyn czy zaczeliscie  juz czytac KK ?  :Wink: 

----------

## muchar

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> axcdf czy ty na powaznie myslales, ze  muchar chce Ci sie do komputera wlamac i Cie w ten sposob obserwowac ???

 

Ej... Watpisz w moje mozliwosci?  :Wink: 

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> aaa... zapomnialbym muchar  i aktyn czy zaczeliscie  juz czytac KK ? 

 

Jesli chodzi o wspomniany punkt KK, to tak, zaznajomiony z nim jestem. I z kilkoma innymi.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## axcdf

Włamujesz sie to sprobuj do mnie cwaniaku..A tylko dotkniesz jakiegos portu nawet nie otwartego .Z cala sadystyczna przyjemnoscia na ciebie doniose.Bo jestem konfidentem i jestem z tego dumny   :Very Happy: 

Masz oto moje ip 127.0.0.1 :>

Zrob DDOS da calkiem fajny efekt  :Razz: Last edited by axcdf on Sun Apr 23, 2006 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## axcdf

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *piotruspan wrote:*   axcdf czy ty na powaznie myslales, ze  muchar chce Ci sie do komputera wlamac i Cie w ten sposob obserwowac ??? 
> 
> Ej... Watpisz w moje mozliwosci? 
> 
>  *piotruspan wrote:*   aaa... zapomnialbym muchar  i aktyn czy zaczeliscie  juz czytac KK ?  
> ...

 

Pewnie juz nieraz dostales pismo w tej sprawie.Takie w duzej bialej kopercie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

Słuchaj, cwaniaczku (chciałem coś mocniejszego napisać, ale jeszcze się powstrzymam). 

To, że nie zrozumiałeś o co chodziło mucharowi tylko pogorszyło i tak już spieprzoną opinię. czemu? bo jesteś leń i nieuk a do tego obrażasz szanownych userów tego forum oraz moderatora. Przeginasz i naprawdę prosisz się o bana. takich tu tolerować nie będzie. 

myślisz, że muchar jest na tyle głupi, żeby brać się za ip 127.0.0.1 i włamywać tam? nie musi. mamy inne sposoby, bardzo hakerskie, by zdobyć Twoje IP (sprawdź PMa)

a takie pytanie - po jaką cholere ma się tam włamywać? 

daruj sobie takie teksty. jesteś kapusiem? bądź se. ja też będe i zaraz wniosę donos o bana dla ciebie.

----------

## axcdf

Pokazanie panelu moderatora i ip userowi ze strony admina to glupota nad glupoty.

Zobaczcie jaki priw dostalem od moderatora  :Very Happy: 

Ktos powinien byc natychmiast wywalony ;

Nie robie ze swojego IP tajemnicy i niech inni zobacza jak tu sie dba o chrone prywatnosci na forum gentoo.pl.Za rozpowszechnienie mojego ip na stronie internetowej moge oddac  sprawe nawet do sadu.

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/graph/ip.jpg.

Sprawa zakonczyla sie zrobieniem screena i wyslaniem zawiadomienia na gentoo.org

----------

## Poe

 *axcdf wrote:*   

> Pokazanie panelu moderatora i ip userowi ze strony admina to glupota nad glupoty.
> 
> 

 

wyczytałes tam jakieś superekstramocnościśletajneprzezpoufne dane poza moim loginem? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ktos powinien byc natychmiast wywalony ;
> 
> 

 

no to będe. nie twoja brocha

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie robie ze swojego IP tajemnicy i niech inni zobacza jak tu sie dba o chrone prywatnosci na forum gentoo.pl
> 
> http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/graph/ip.jpg.
> ...

 

co innego, gdybym zaczął rozdawać wszystkim na około to ip, albo posłał ci ip innych userów. podałem ci tego linka na PM, a nie tutaj. sam poadłes go tu. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawa zakonczyla sie zrobieniem screena i wyslaniem zawiadomienia na gentoo.org

 

no coz.

----------

## axcdf

Cos mi sie wydaje ze moda i tak stracisz.Myslisz ze inni nie znaja twojej strony?

zobaczymy jak odniesie sie do tego support ze strony gentoo.org

----------

## muchar

Dobra, wlamalem sie do forum i blokuje ten temat.

axcdf: naprawde, przestan staszyc, bo nikt moda nie straci, a Ty tylko sie osmieszasz. Zaufaj mi, niejeden taki tutaj fikal (piszac tutaj, nie mam na mysli tylko polskiego forum) i nikt moda nie stracil. Moze to bedzie pierwszy raz? Mozliwe. Nie wnikam. Nie strasz tez Poe sadami, bo musialbys to do sadu bodajze USA wniesc czy Wloch wniesc (nie pamietam gdzie stoi serwer F.G.O).

----------

